# Solved: .mov movie editor search



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

hi all

i have a panasonic camera (TZ3) that takes movies in .mov format. i need to edit movies for home use in a simple interface (ie win mov maker) without converting (never works properly in free aps). any suggestions greatly appreciated, pref free or trial but any considered, ease of use & quality result most important. (avs looks good?).
thanks vmuch.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You may need to buy a Mac if you are so loath to convert. But this page has some tips. The .mov format is Apple's.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks elvandil, i'll check that out in the hope i don't have to buy a mac!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A lot of people have said that the SUPER (Simplified Universal Player Encoder & Renderer) (free) works well, too.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa 3 will edit .mov files.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks guys, i will check those 2 out, too.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If you plan on doing a lot of editng, a full-fledged editor is going to serve best in the long run. Adobe Premiere Elements handles mov and Pinnacle 12.1 update added mov support and both of those editors can be used to output several different HD formats if the video is destined for a large screen. I just did a few mov edits and conversions to HD wmv and divx avi with Pinnacle Studio 12.1 and even with some upscaling, I could't discerne any quality loss with the divx avi and only some color differences with the wmv (which is to be expected).


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks fairnooks.
I am really trying to avoid any 'full-fledged' editors. I just want something a lot like Windows Movie Maker that can handle the .mov files.
If you think those Adobe or Pinnacle editors are easy enough to use & will run ok on my little 'book then please let me know. I will have a look at their sites for myself but any input is greatly appreciated, as well as any other apps you can think of.
Thanks again.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Why bump?
Get Picasa, edit the movie.


----------



## cristi777 (Mar 26, 2009)

yes Picasa is pretty cool ...try it


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

ok cristi777 & hughv, i am having problems getting picas3 to work. it will play individual mov files but as soon as i try to put 2 or more together into a 'movie' it only shows the first frame of each & nothing else.
Also, there is no proper timeline that i can find so it seems abit too limited. As I said at first, I need something a lot like Windows Movie Maker. I will look further though, check the help files etc.
Thanks for your input guys, anything additional greatly appreciated, especially if I have missed anything with Picasa3.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Edit your movie, then save it. Now you have a wmv file.
Then use Movie maker.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

As I said before Hughv, file conversion is not an option.
Honestly, I'd like to get BG & SJ in a room & bang their heads together until they can agree to share a bleedin file format!
Panasonic should be called to my office for a good talking to as well - is it 3% of users on macs worldwide?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Why is file conversion not an option?
.mov is a minor file format used by a minority of computer users, and wmv can be watched on any platform at all.
My Olympus also uses .mov, and I'm not happy about it, but there are many easy, free workarounds.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

Hughv said:


> Why is file conversion not an option?
> .mov is a minor file format used by a minority of computer users, and wmv can be watched on any platform at all.
> My Olympus also uses .mov, and I'm not happy about it, but there are many easy, free workarounds.


As I said before Hughv, I have tried many file converters, all with very substandard results. If you use a converter that does not reduce the quality to 'very blocky' regardless of settings then I would love to give it a go. I am sure that if one could afford to shell out on a decent converter the results would reflect the cost, however my buget is £0.00 for such things. I am about to trial Pinnacle 12.1 and I believe the cost for the basic version is about £30-40 which I will have to save up for!
Thanks again and please let me know on the converter points.


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

btw is avs video editor any good?


----------



## ianovic (Oct 31, 2008)

bump


----------

